# Anywhere to throw a net in Destin?



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll be heading to Destin today and was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to throw a cast net on the gulf side? I used to live and spearfish in Destin but just recently started getting serious about nets and my memory isn't too great about where I could throw


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

anywhere u wish


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

weedline said:


> anywhere u wish


Haha. I'm talkin about like sea walls and such


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

any park with a public dock. They stay shallow almost year round.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u said gulf so i thought u ment off the beach try ft walton. misty waters and liza jackson ore both ok from time to time


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

weedline said:


> u said gulf so i thought u ment off the beach try ft walton. misty waters and liza jackson ore both ok from time to time


Yeah I meant the gulf side. I'd rather throw my net where I can see if there's structure or not. Thanks man, I'll check em out


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kent91 said:


> Yeah I meant the gulf side. I'd rather throw my net where I can see if there's structure or not. Thanks man, I'll check em out


I'm lost. What are you throwing your net for? 

You could just go the beach and throw? Bring a step ladder lol


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

NKlamerus said:


> I'm lost. What are you throwing your net for?
> 
> You could just go the beach and throw? Bring a step ladder lol


Stayin away from snowbirds...


----------

